# After Effects Tutorials



## Apophis (30. Mai 2003)

Kennt jemand ne Seite mit Tutorials zu Adobe After Effects?
Mit so ein paar Spezialeffekten oder nur so mal zum gucken?

Danke


----------



## Lord Brain (30. Mai 2003)

Hier bei Tutorials.de gibt es in der Video-Tutorial-Sektion einige Lektionen...und sonst gibt's wie immer bei 
www.google.de  ausführliche Informationen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. Mai 2003)

Hab deine Frage mal ins Forum "Videoschnitt" verschoben. 
In der Rubrik "Tutorials / Videotutorials" findest du ein
paar kleine Videotutorials zu After Effects.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Tim C. (31. Mai 2003)

Und wenn du dir gezielt ein Tutorial wünschst, dann kann ich mal gucken ob ich Zeit finde eins zu machen. Videotutorial versteht sich . Aber bitte nicht, _"Ja so im allgemeinen ein paar fette Effekte"_. Die Videoschnittecke, darf nicht so einer "Trendwhore" Seuche verfallen, wie der 3D Bereich


----------

